# Mecoffee. Avoid !!!!



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Afraid to say I think this company is one to avoid.

I ordered my PID to be delivered on the 2nd August.

After 1 going missing in the post, I eventually got hold of The owner (Jan) and he sent another one out. (I paid an extra 20 euros for recorded delivery)

This replacement seems to be faulty and I have sent 4 emails to try and get another replacement sent out.

2 weeks after my first email, I am still waiting a reply.

I understand he is a sole trader but this kind of aftersales is unworkable.

Shame as I think the product is a very clever idea and I would rather have it working!!


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think this is the nature of this sort of business. It can be hard to get hold of Jan, I suspect this is more of a hobby than a business. As you say when it works it is a rather clever bit of kit and a lot cheaper than the Auber alternatives. So you either have to live with the sporadic aftersales (he is pretty good once you succeed in contacting him) or you find an alternative. At the moment I still live in hope that my second failed MeCoffee will be replaced by a completely reliable one.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

crap! I feel for you..I had no issues with it in 1,5 years and it is a perfect solution in my view (no drilling, smartphone/PC setup and monitoring)


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

My PID didn't arrive for 2 weeks. I sent an email with no response and then it magically arrived a couple of days later. Sent an email asking for advice on installation and no response after several days.

Installation instructions could be better - pictures would help - but I now have it installed and it functions well. I just hope it doesn't break as I wouldn't have much confidence in getting assistance. A real shame as it is a great idea.


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

It's a shame - I've had mine for a couple of years now and I wouldn't be without it. Works well, and was (I found) pretty easy to install). Not to mention quite a bit cheaper than the alternatives.

But - it's clear that the support is patchy. My personal experience has been OK, but that of others obviously hasn't been. I'd really like them to sort this out, because there's a demand for this that could work well for them.


----------



## chris_the_glove (Apr 12, 2018)

Yep, got to say, have had mine for a couple of years and it's been great.. the iOS app is crap and won't ever connect.. but android works like a charm


----------

